# Squeaks and rattles on a new 7 ???



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, I have a new 745i and I am a bit disappointed. It has a few sqeaks and noises coming from the drivers side window or door. Nothing huge, but enough that I hear them. And, I hate to have the dealer fool around with it, because they could scratch the leather or worn, and make things worse Could be window switches, etc. Also, over certain bumps. I hear thumping underneath - the spare? It drives nice, though.

I just turned in a 740i with 25k miles - no noises after 3 years

Has anyone noticed a "deterioration" in quality or "fit and finish" on the newer cars? Am I asking for too much?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

rocky said:


> Has anyone noticed a "deterioration" in quality or "fit and finish" on the newer cars? Am I asking for too much?


Hmmm-- IMO, the "deterioration" of quality is pretty noticeable by just sitting in an e60 or e65 vs an e38 or e39. Plastics, quality of design, etc all seem to be of lower quality.


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

*seats*

I have the comfort seats. Leather looked better in my 740. This looks and feels like vinyl.



robg said:


> Hmmm-- IMO, the "deterioration" of quality is pretty noticeable by just sitting in an e60 or e65 vs an e38 or e39. Plastics, quality of design, etc all seem to be of lower quality.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

rocky said:


> I have the comfort seats. Leather looked better in my 740. This looks and feels like vinyl.


Interesting. I hand't really noticed the leather quality. i have noticed that the seats aren't as comfortable as the e38/39 seats in either the new 5 or 7. One other thing that bugs me about the e65s interior is that gray "really faux metallic" thin plastic trim on the doors. WTF were they thinking?


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually, the thing I like about the 7 seats in the so-called "luxury seating package" is that with their many adjustments including the extra cushion at the bottom in front, they areally are very very comfortable. All I need to do is tune-out the lttle squeaks and clicks I'll be fine, I guess.



robg said:


> Interesting. I hand't really noticed the leather quality. i have noticed that the seats aren't as comfortable as the e38/39 seats in either the new 5 or 7. One other thing that bugs me about the e65s interior is that gray "really faux metallic" thin plastic trim on the doors. WTF were they thinking?


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read of your concern about your 745i. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please give us a call at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200423000037 so that we can help you more efficiently. If you prefer, you can email us through the Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.


----------



## grigia42 (Aug 10, 2004)

Love the comfort seats. Now that it was said they do feel a bit like vinyl. But they are very comfortable. I have not heard any sqeeks or rattles. I even like the plastic strip along windows.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

vatkens said:


> I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read of your concern about your 745i. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please give us a call at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200423000037 so that we can help you more efficiently. If you prefer, you can email us through the Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.


I've had dealings with BMWNA in NJ for issues beyond that which my BMW Center could assist with. From my experience, they will do any and everything they can to assist you. I'd recommend you contact them.


----------



## 99bmw740il (Mar 29, 2003)

robg said:


> i have noticed that the seats aren't as comfortable as the e38/39 seats in either the new 5 or 7.


what the hell are you talking about???  My lux seats are 10,000x better then any 740... the quality of the e66-65 is also much higher standard, the enginering is way more advanced too


----------

